# Browser Protection Utility - Forget all Browser Threats



## mrintech (Sep 29, 2008)

Browser is an essential part of your surfing experience. If you want to completely protect your computer against Scumwares than Here’s the Best est solution. Scumware is another terror for a computer as once it enters into your PC, your PC will behave very very strange as compared to it’s normal functioning Capabilities. Following are some of the results, as soon as Scumware Enters your PC:



Your search Results will be fully altered and you may naviagte to Porn/warez site.
Unwanted Pop-Ups (May be Not Family Safe)
Your Browser and some software settings will be reset. You will start experiencing strange behaviour from them.
 Now how to protect yourself against such a menance?Here’s the Best est Freeware for you all:

*Sandboxie* runs your programs in an isolated space which prevents them from making permanent changes to other programs and data in your computer.
*i33.tinypic.com/dnlzwz.gif​The red arrows indicate changes flowing from a running program into your computer.  The box labeled _Hard disk (no sandbox)_ shows changes by a program running normally.  The box labeled _Hard disk (with sandbox)_ shows changes by a program running under Sandboxie. The animation illustrates that Sandboxie is able to intercept the changes and isolate them within a *sandbox*, depicted as a yellow rectangle. It also illustrates that grouping the changes together makes it easy to delete all of them at once.​*Your Browser and Browsing Experience will be safe and will be without any flaws. The features for this great tool are as follows:*


 Secure Web Browsing: Running your Web browser under the protection of Sandboxie means that all malicious software downloaded by the browser is trapped in the sandbox and can be discarded trivially.
 

 Enhanced Privacy: Browsing history, cookies, and cached temporary files collected while Web browsing stay in the sandbox and don’t leak into Windows.
 

 Windows Stays Lean:  Prevent wear-and-tear in Windows by installing software into an isolated sandbox.
 *With this superb utility you will get best est possible protection for your browser and will be a boon when used with combination of Anti-Virus and other security Protection Utilities

Source: *tech-baby.co.cc/2008/09/29/browser-protection-utility-forget-all-browser-threats
*


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 29, 2008)

Nothing new
I used it till NOD32 happened


----------



## mrintech (Sep 29, 2008)

it can be helpful for those who are Newbies or don't know about this at all


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Yeah..I forgot the newbies 
It'll be great for them


----------



## Indyan (Sep 29, 2008)

*Thread Moved*


----------



## mrintech (Sep 29, 2008)

^^^

Thanks


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 29, 2008)

Has anyone used this in Windows? How do you run Internet Explorer in the sandbox? It's a part of the OS.


----------



## Rass (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi,

I don't know anything about it, but I try it.

thanks


----------

